# Corsair HX650v2 PSU squeaking noise



## leelaprasad (Jan 30, 2013)

Hi,

My Corsair HX650v2 PSU purchased on Dec 25,2012 and i am noticing some squeaking noise in the first week once in a day or two. 
But yesterday when i was editing photos in Photoshop, PSU is making squeaking sound like every 30 to 40 seconds..

When i saw the PSU fan through the side window panel what i observed was, the sound is coming when the fan is spinning down but before it stops or slows down completely if it is spinning up that increasing speed. 

Is this the problem on the PSU components like capacitors or just the PSU fan.

Please suggest what should i do.

And i more doubt, if i give it for RMA will they give me brand new replacement or will they give a refurbished replacement


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 30, 2013)

fan have gone kaput. 
I faced similar issue when i was on my CM eXtreme 600. Changed the fan.

Corsair  PSU fans are temp controlled so when PSU providing more power more heat it genrates the fan goes to higher speeds.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

RMA, get a rma asap.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 30, 2013)

chant RAM RAM RAM and do RMA RMA RMA


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

Is the FAN making noise? Is it rotating at all?
Then go for RMA.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 31, 2013)

RMA


----------



## Darth Vader (Jan 31, 2013)

*Check Amazon & Newegg reviews for HX650 GOLD Edition *

Amazon.com: Corsair Professional Series  HX 650 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX650): Computers & Accessories

*Same complaint even with RMA'd PSU -> HX650v2 got a terrible fan chirping noise.*


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

takemein said:


> *Check Amazon & Newegg reviews for HX650 GOLD Edition *
> 
> Amazon.com: Corsair Professional Series* HX 650 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX650): Computers & Accessories
> 
> *Same complaint even with RMA'd PSU -> HX650v2 got a terrible fan chirping noise.*


Same at new egg: Newegg.com - CORSAIR Professional Series HX650 650W ATX12V v2.2 / EPS12V 2.91 SLI Ready 80 PLUS GOLD Certified Modular Active PFC Power Supply

Corsair dropped the ball on this one, and to think I once owned this PSU, ran like a beast for 3yrs and still serving someone else rather well.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Is the FAN making noise? Is it rotating at all?
> Then go for RMA.



I guess fan is making the noise. yes the fan is rotating. its making sound only when the speed of fan is about to decrease but again when speed was increased before it comes to a halt


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> I guess fan is making the noise. yes the fan is rotating. its making sound only when the speed of fan is about to decrease but again when speed was increased before it comes to a halt


Just rma it, removing the SMPS is not big of a hassle.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

takemein said:


> *Check Amazon & Newegg reviews for HX650 GOLD Edition *
> 
> Amazon.com: Corsair Professional Series* HX 650 Watt ATX/EPS Modular 80 PLUS Gold (HX650): Computers & Accessories
> 
> *Same complaint even with RMA'd PSU -> HX650v2 got a terrible fan chirping noise.*



yes saw all those reviews after facing the issue. I had not done a research completely for this purchase, purchased blindly from suggestions of forum members..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> yes saw all those reviews after facing the issue. I had not done a research completely for this purchase, purchased blindly from suggestions of forum members..


The HX650 should not had been suggested, no need to pay extra for the modular under 750w, just get a rma asap.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Just rma it, removing the SMPS is not big of a hassle.



removing SMPS is not a hassle. But going to service center and being without a computer till i get a replacement is a big hassle. 

*If i give it for RMA will they give me brand new replacement or will they give a refurbished replacement *



tkin said:


> The HX650 should not had been suggested, no need to pay extra for the modular under 750w, just get a rma asap.



got suggestion in this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-supply-cabinets-mods/167706-need-suggestion-regarding-psu-pc-refresh.html

My biggest concern now is from seeing newegg & amazon people are facing issues after RMA also


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 31, 2013)

corsair does replacements.. mostly.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> removing SMPS is not a hassle. But going to service center and being without a computer till i get a replacement is a big hassle.
> 
> *If i give it for RMA will they give me brand new replacement or will they give a refurbished replacement *
> 
> ...


Ohho, sorry buddy, if I saw your thread, I would've suggested TX650V2, it could power any single GPU setup with ease,or the TX750V2 would come under 7k as well giving you better headroom and no issues like this.

RMA it, and if the issue is not fixed, make a new thread about how you got screwed.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok will go to service center this weekend, shall i take all the cables that came with PSU or just the PSU & Bill, please guide me



tkin said:


> Ohho, sorry buddy, if I saw your thread, I would've suggested TX650V2, it could power any single GPU setup with ease,or the TX750V2 would come under 7k as well giving you better headroom and no issues like this.
> 
> RMA it, and if the issue is not fixed, make a new thread about how you got screwed.


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Ok will go to service center this weekend, shall i take all the cables that came with PSU or just the PSU & Bill, please guide me


Everything, just take it all, you may get a replacement that way asap.


----------



## leelaprasad (Jan 31, 2013)

tkin said:


> Everything, just take it all, you may get a replacement that way asap.



Thanks for your support and info. will keep updated how this goes. Is there any was we can alert forum members not suggesting this model as so many are facing issues. 

Even today i saw some members suggesting this model. I myself suggested this model in some thread a week ago


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Thanks for your support and info. will keep updated how this goes. Is there any was we can alert forum members not suggesting this model as so many are facing issues.
> 
> Even today i saw some members suggesting this model. I myself suggested this model in some thread a week ago


I don't know why people are suggesting this, its almost 7k and for that you get a TX750V2, most reliable PSU out there, cable management is not a priority for medium range users, that comes for people willing to shell out 9k and get HX750.


----------



## vkl (Feb 1, 2013)

@leelaprasad
The PSU linked in your thread for suggestion was HX650 80+bronze which can be verified from the url,also theitwares still shows only hx650 bronze.
My friend has this one from more than a year and it is running fine.
I think this noise related issue with fan is related to HX650 80+Gold series PSU.
HX650 was suggested since you were willing to spend up to 10k and while being modular it also comes with 2 years of warranty more.
Anyway,all the best with RMA.


----------



## leelaprasad (Feb 1, 2013)

Guys my PSU stopped making the squeaking from yesterday night, tried to do the same things during which the squeaking sound came. But now the PSU is super calm

And how do we differentiate a HX650 & HX650v2 because at snapdeal where i purchased CORSAIR CMPSU-650HX 650 Watts PSU - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal also it is showing as HX650 only, i thought HX650 was discontinued and only HX650v2 is available as of now, it thats wrong it may be my mistake

Bro... I am not blaming any one, i just want to alert the forum members so that it will benefit other members, and i am not concerned about extra money spend.

literally speaking i don't know now what version i am having 80+Bronze or 80+Gold.



vkl said:


> @leelaprasad
> The PSU linked in your thread for suggestion was HX650 80+bronze which can be verified from the url,also theitwares still shows only hx650 bronze.
> My friend has this one from more than a year and it is running fine.
> I think this noise related issue with fan is related to HX650 80+Gold series PSU.
> ...


----------



## Darth Vader (Feb 1, 2013)

leelaprasad said:


> Guys my PSU stopped making the squeaking from yesterday night, tried to do the same things during which the squeaking sound came. But now the PSU is super calm
> 
> And how do we differentiate a HX650 & HX650v2 because at snapdeal where i purchased CORSAIR CMPSU-650HX 650 Watts PSU - Buy Computer Components @ Best Price | Snapdeal also it is showing as HX650 only, i thought HX650 was discontinued and only HX650v2 is available as of now, it thats wrong it may be my mistake
> 
> ...



Major difference is the no: of 6+2 PCI-E connector supported by the PSU,
Corsair HX650 Bronze has 4*6+2 Pin PCI-E Connector(using split cable) whereas the GOLD has only 2*6+2 PCI-E connector for GPU.


*Corsair HX650 Bronze:*
Corsair HX650 Professional Modular Power Supply Unboxing Linus Tech Tips - YouTube

*Corsair HX650 GOLD :*
Corsair HX650 80+ GOLD 650 Watt Professional PSU Unboxing - YouTube


----------

